# Ritchey Road Logic Frame



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm thinking about buying one. I will take most of the components off another bike that I have. The price is very reasonable at $1049. What do you think?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ritchey/new-ritchey-road-logic-274352.html


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Nice Frame*

I have been looking at this frame for awhile. 
It's a helluva value and from most reports, it's a good frame. The only negative report I could find was that some early frames had an issue with cable guide alignment and on the Ritchey forum, some guy had an issue with wide tires fitting the frame.
Both now a non issue for my use.
Here is an old review you may be interested in reading:
Ritchey Road Logic - CycleTechReviewCycleTechReview
Adrenalin Bikes has the frame for cheaper ($949) and a price match policy. I know you have you own parts, but look at their build kits, great prices:
Adrenaline Bikes
I can't remember where, but someone posted a price of $745 or so for a frame, can't find it now, if I do I'll post back.
I know that Rithcie is going to change the color, I prefer the current color unless the new color will be black. If you are patient and lucky, you could wait for the change, the frame you are looking at will go on sale. You will have to be lucky though and find your size. Hope this helps.


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm on my second summer with the Road Logic. I absolutely love the bike! No issues with the cable guides on mine, and it fits my 25s just fine. 

Unless you are a serious weight weenie, I don't see how you can go wrong. Built up with a Rival groupset (Force crank), Ksyrium Elite wheelset, and full Ritchey aluminum cockpit, my 55 cm weighs in at about 18.5 lbs. You could no doubt shave that down a bit with relative ease.

I found mine brand new for $799 on eBay....at that price, it was a no-brainer for me. The ride is fantastic and I love the classic look of the frame. I highly recommend this bike.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

What's better, a Fuso or Ritchey Logic frame?


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm getting ready to buy the Ritchey frame. It looks like there are no brazeons for cable adjusters. What is recommended?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

mfdemicco said:


> I'm getting ready to buy the Ritchey frame. It looks like there are no brazeons for cable adjusters. What is recommended?


Any brand of in-line adjusters will work. Jagwire and Ritchey offer them.

They connect between where the cable exits the handlebar tape and the cable stop.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

mfdemicco said:


> What's better, a Fuso or Ritchey Logic frame?


I think they're 2 different animals.

The Ritchey costs less. I've seen them for sell recently at under $1k!

The Fuso comes in different flavors. Only the original 1" lugged model stays true to Dave Moulton's geometry, which is somewhat outside the norm and the reason I'd buy a Fuso in the first place. The TIG and TIG OS versions are merely middle of the road frames (yet quality frames, mind you) with Fuso decals, in my opinion. At least with the Fuso you get your choice of color and braze-ons, with the Ritchey it's grey or gray.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I looked at the Fuso site and it was neat. I remember Moultan frames from back in the day. With a steel frame bike I do not understand why anyone would build it without a threaded bottom bracket. The Fuso tig comes with a press fit style bottom bracket. The lugged version does not. It's just up to you of course and the Rithchey frame looks like a very nice tig welded frame.

Another option for a higher price is Lighthouse. With the lighthousecycles.com frame you get everything exactly the way you want it. He does not make tig frames. You can choose from fillet brazed frames or lugged frames. Carbon or steel forks. However since it's a custom frame you can decide on each small detail to be the way you wish it to be. Tim will spend a great amount of time guiding you towards your perfect steel frame. Columbus Spirit OS tubing is Tims favorite tube set. IF you are not familiar with Lighthouse you can read his history at the website. He has been a frame builder since 76 and was the frame designer that brought Specialized from a tire importer to a major player with his original designs for the Allez, Sequoia, Stumpjumper and the Expedition. Anyway check out the web page for fun. That part is free. Good luck with your frame decision. I use a Ritchey cockpit myself and I think he makes very good products. I ride a Lighthouse Sequoia that I had built about 18months ago. I had it built a bit more sporty then advertised. No rack mounts and a slightly shorter wheelbase. It is the best bike I have had so far in 40 years on the road. I wanted a classic road frame, fully modern with fender clearance. Everything exceeded my expectations.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Should I face the bottom bracket or just screw in the bottom bracket?


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

mfdemicco said:


> Should I face the bottom bracket or just screw in the bottom bracket?


 I would assume the bottom bracket was faced and the threads chased but I suppose sending an email to Ritchey.com would get the answer for sure.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Not sure about the Road Logic but my Breakaway came with Ritchey adjusters that friction fit on the down tubes. From what I can see in pictures the Road Logic seems to have the same setup. Basically instead of putting them inline, I just slid them where the ferrule usually goes.


----------



## daurpaul (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey seemana,

What's your height, and true inseam? I having a hard time deciding whether to go with 55 (TTe 56cm) or 57. No LBS around Houston carry this great frame.





seemana said:


> I'm on my second summer with the Road Logic. I absolutely love the bike! No issues with the cable guides on mine, and it fits my 25s just fine.
> 
> Unless you are a serious weight weenie, I don't see how you can go wrong. Built up with a Rival groupset (Force crank), Ksyrium Elite wheelset, and full Ritchey aluminum cockpit, my 55 cm weighs in at about 18.5 lbs. You could no doubt shave that down a bit with relative ease.
> 
> I found mine brand new for $799 on eBay....at that price, it was a no-brainer for me. The ride is fantastic and I love the classic look of the frame. I highly recommend this bike.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Just finished my build and took it out for the first ride.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I seriously considered this frame but ended up going with another frame. We need more options like this: simple, well-made, no-nonsense steel frames with understated graphics. the Ritchey seems like a great choice.


----------



## namkrad (May 20, 2012)

Great looking bike!


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm really loving this bike. My son was riding my '05 Trek Madone 5.2 and we switched mid ride. We both thought the Ritchey rode smoother; of course that may be due to the 25c (vs. 23) tires and lower tire pressure, but the Ritchey is now my go to bike. I got an Ultegra 10s triple group set with Jagwire Road Elite cables, and it just shifts so easy and smooth. I may switch out the Bontrager stem and seat post for Ritchey sometime in the future.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 1, 2014)

mfdemicco said:


> I'm really loving this bike. My son was riding my '05 Trek Madone 5.2 and we switched mid ride. We both thought the Ritchey rode smoother; of course that may be due to the 25c (vs. 23) tires and lower tire pressure, but the Ritchey is now my go to bike. I got an Ultegra 10s triple group set with Jagwire Road Elite cables, and it just shifts so easy and smooth. I may switch out the Bontrager stem and seat post for Ritchey sometime in the future.


Lower tire pressure makes a HUGE difference. And the Ritchey Logic is steel touring road frame. It's advertised as a comfortable bike for long relaxing rides, but still nimble. It's probably not even half as stiff as the Trek Madone. Trek Madone is Trek's top racing frame. So it would surprise me if Madone was more comfortable. But if you want speed, if all conditions being equal, would surprise me if Madone wasn't the better performing bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

mfdemicco said:


> just shifts so easy and smooth.



When was the Madone built, how old are the cables/housing I wanna ask.

I have seen positive ride reports on those Ritchey bike/frames only...


----------



## ruckus (Apr 1, 2014)

robt57 said:


> When was the Madone built, how old are the cables/housing I wanna ask.
> 
> I have seen positive ride reports on those Ritchey bike/frames only...


Shifting shouldn't have anything to do with age. As you say, probably just needs to be recabled. The Trek Madone was the Tour de France 7 time winner...


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ruckus said:


> Shifting shouldn't have anything to do with age. As you say, probably just needs to be recabled. The Trek Madone was the Tour de France 7 time winner...



The age reference was meant to imply the *cable/housings age/wear*. We have a Madone in the house Lance


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

robt57 said:


> When was the Madone built, how old are the cables/housing I wanna ask.
> 
> I have seen positive ride reports on those Ritchey bike/frames only...


The cables are fairly new. Nothing special, just Shimano stainless cables and housings.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

ruckus said:


> Lower tire pressure makes a HUGE difference. And the Ritchey Logic is steel touring road frame. It's advertised as a comfortable bike for long relaxing rides, but still nimble. It's probably not even half as stiff as the Trek Madone. Trek Madone is Trek's top racing frame. So it would surprise me if Madone was more comfortable. But if you want speed, if all conditions being equal, would surprise me if Madone wasn't the better performing bike.


Just my $.02, but the Ritchey tubing is not touring grade/type. You would not use this tubing on a touring bike. Pretty much state of the art steel tubing as far as bike frames go. The fork is full carbon whereas the Madone fork has an aluminum steerer tube. I'm surprised I haven't felt any flex in the Ritchey frame. It's a lot stiffer than I expected.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

mfdemicco said:


> Just finished my build and took it out for the first ride.
> View attachment 301435


Nice. Love my Break Away road frame.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

seemana said:


> I'm on my second summer with the Road Logic. I absolutely love the bike! No issues with the cable guides on mine, and it fits my 25s just fine.
> 
> Unless you are a serious weight weenie, I don't see how you can go wrong. Built up with a Rival groupset (Force crank), Ksyrium Elite wheelset, and full Ritchey aluminum cockpit, my 55 cm weighs in at about 18.5 lbs. You could no doubt shave that down a bit with relative ease.
> 
> I found mine brand new for $799 on eBay....at that price, it was a no-brainer for me. The ride is fantastic and I love the classic look of the frame. I highly recommend this bike.


My 55 cm bike weighs 20.2 pounds (if I trust my bathroom scale). Interesting that it weighs 0.4 pounds less than my '07 Trek Madone 5.2.


----------



## bpanahij (Nov 15, 2014)

My Road Logic Build Ritchey Road Logic 2.0


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone else have problems with the wide angle of the straight chain stays yielding zero clearance for a Campy 53t chainring? 

I had to return a frame to Excel last year for that reason. Ritchey said it was a Campy problem and Campy said it was a Ritchey problem. Go figure.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

The 53t chainring has plenty of clearance, but the 39t is a little tight with my Record crankset. It hasn't rubbed yet but it is closer than I'd like.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

tka said:


> The 53t chainring has plenty of clearance, but the 39t is a little tight with my Record crankset. It hasn't rubbed yet but it is closer than I'd like.


Thanks for the correction. What I wrote was the lazy way of saying that mine would only work with the compact set. It was the inside 39t that actually rubbed up against the chain stay. 

And it did make contact, in fact just building the bike up left a mark on the chain stay. But I didn't build it and to be fair, I can't rule out the bike shop as the ultimate problem. I've since found a new Wrench.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone know how long the compression plug in the fork is?


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

With the plug compressed to the point that is just starts to grab the fork it is 1 1/4" from the bottom of the top cone to the base of the plug.


----------

